# Glucose/dextrose Tabs



## cakiejewell (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi folks. I have been trying to find a cheaper way to treat hypo's and found some new much cheaper dextrose tabs. They are called Body Volt and I got them from Asda you get a pack of 3 for ?1! Considering I sometimes pay 60p for 1 pack of Dextro Energy its a bargain me thinks...

And before anybody says it I know I can get the gel free from the doc but it's gross and I can't use that, it makes me gag!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 29, 2012)

cakiejewell said:


> And before anybody says it I know I can get the gel free from the doc but it's gross and I can't use that, it makes me gag!!



Lol most of us know that we learnt from experience 

Have you tried the liquid glucose that is found in the cake making dept in super markets?
Tastes a lot better


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2012)

Always good to hear about a bargain! Thank you


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 29, 2012)

Just looked them up don't be caught out as only 2 carbs a tablet. So not such a bargin as you think as will be using twice as many.
http://www.vitsupermarket.com/bodyvolt/body-volt-dextrose-triple-pack-raspberry-lemon-and-orange/55/


----------



## cakiejewell (Apr 29, 2012)

I eat half a pack of Dextro Energy each time I have a hypo, so needless to say having a hypo is not cheap for me! So I just eat the same amount, half the pack of Body Volt gets me out of the hypo. Jobs a good un!

How much of that liquid glucose should you use? Is it cheap?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 29, 2012)

cakiejewell said:


> I eat half a pack of Dextro Energy each time I have a hypo, so needless to say having a hypo is not cheap for me! So I just eat the same amount, half the pack of Body Volt gets me out of the hypo. Jobs a good un!
> 
> How much of that liquid glucose should you use? Is it cheap?



Hiya, if you are using more than 15 carbs to treat a hypo then I would be inclined to look at the amount of insulin you are using 

Liquid glucose is no more than about ?1.20 for a tube.
http://www.silverspoon.co.uk/home/products/cakecraft/glucose  there you go.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 29, 2012)

Dextro energy/Gluco tabs? Bleeeeurgh! Last thing I want when I'm hypo is a mouthful of chalk 

Fruit pastilles/Jelly babies for me every time!

If speed is an issue I'd always go for a fizzy drink. One of the fruity Lucozades usually, but mixer cans of full sugar coke are good too I hear.


----------



## cakiejewell (Apr 29, 2012)

Because I am trying to lose weight at the mo, to drink full sugar coke or similar or eat jelly babies would be a bad bad idea! I'm unfortunately the kind of person that has very little restraint, it has to be all or nothing and while I'm on the wagon as it were I'm best off avoiding that kinda food/drink all together. 
Is half a pack a lot then? Just doing what the guys on the DAFNE course told me to...?


----------



## Copepod (Apr 29, 2012)

Cheapest way I know to treat hypos is to buy jelly babies when they're on offer or budget midget gems - usually 39p for 200g; 50g of sugar / 83g CHO per 100g, so about 20g portion in a tiny ziplock bag is ideal; under 4p per portion. Using tiny ziplock bags, which are sold to jewellers etc, but sometimes you can reuse button bags from new clothing, means that the only self control needed is number of bags.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 29, 2012)

Wasn't knocking your approach cj! You've gotta do what works for you 

Not sure on the carbs in those tabs, but I tend to aim for 15g CHO of fast carbs to treat a hypo. How many carbs are in the half pack you are eating, and are you avoiding major highs afterwards? If you are just coming up to 'normal' you must be doing something right


----------



## FM001 (Apr 29, 2012)

cakiejewell said:


> And before anybody says it I know I can get the gel free from the doc but it's gross and I can't use that, it makes me gag!!





It's revolting and the top is easily broken off.  JB's are my choice and pick them up when on offer at Morri's or Asda.


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 29, 2012)

If you can buy the mini cans of coke (150ml) a full tin will cover abotu 15g, which is normally enough to bring you up to speed.

That way, you just drain the can and don't need to worry about being naughty and wanting more. You'd need to open another can.

I would have thought that (near) pure glucose drinks or tablets would all carry about the same number of calories.

As an example, 1 can of coke (15.9g carb)  = 42kcals. (can sat in front of me!)
1 tablet of dextro energy (3g carb) = 12.3kcals http://www.dextro-energy.com.au/images/sports_nutrition_EN.pdf

So about the same calorie wise for 3 tabs or 1 can but the coke gets through your stomach quicker.

Rob


----------



## Monica (Apr 29, 2012)

http://www.gsf-syrup.co.uk/

if you're lucky, you can get these prescribed by GP. They come in 3 flavours, mint, orange and tropical. All you need is the PIP code found on the website.
 Carol has them from our GP, but she prefers glucotabs (which I sometimes get free from Boots with their points) and coke. 
I didn't want to go down the "sweets" route either, but occasionally she does have jelly babies.


----------



## cakiejewell (Apr 29, 2012)

On the pack for the Body Volt tabs it says there is 2 grams of carb per tab and there is 17 in the pack so I eat 9 or 8 for a hypo so that's about right? Well 8 is the better option isn't it? 
And I don't really like them per se, that's why they are a good option for me. Because if I liked them I would just eat them all the time, how bad is that?!!


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 29, 2012)

cakiejewell said:


> On the pack for the Body Volt tabs it says there is 2 grams of carb per tab and there is 17 in the pack so I eat 9 or 8 for a hypo so that's about right? Well 8 is the better option isn't it?
> And I don't really like them per se, that's why they are a good option for me. Because if I liked them I would just eat them all the time, how bad is that?!!



That sounds sensible!! 

Yes, 8 would be fine. According to Ragnar Hanas in his Type 1 diabetes book, fizzy drinks cause the stomach to empty quicker than anything else, thus getting into the bloodstream fastest. Although, when hypo, stomach emptying speeds up anyway. I prefer to go with his theory after too many scary experiences.

Rob


----------



## DeusXM (May 1, 2012)

The cheapest and most convenient method I've found is ordering GlucoTabs in bulk off Amazon.

They come in two forms - a standard roll of 10 tabs, and then a jar of 50. The roll is a resealable, pocket sized plastic container, think they're about 60p or so. So far, so ho-hum. 

But where this comes into its own is when you bulk buy. You can buy a pack of six jars off Amazon for ?15 - that's 300 glucose tablets. When you use up the ones in your plastic rolls, you just refill from the jars. It works out at about 5p for a 4g tab. You can then keep a jar by your bed to stop you raiding the fridge if you have a night hypo, and meanwhile you've always got something in your pocket that is always full of glucose tablets AND is durable AND waterproof.

Also, they come in raspberry flavour too, which is my favourite fruit and I'm sick to death of orange. They also aren't as 'chalky' as the Dextro Energy ones, although to be honest I prefer my hypo treatments to be slightly less appealing than sweets because otherwise I'll just eat too much.

Will post Amazon links to all this if people want but I don't want to seem to be spamming the board or anything.


----------



## justaminute (May 23, 2013)

*Great Idea For GlucoTabs*

I have decided to tighten up on my regime and an important part for achieving this is anticipating and actively preventing hypos. I don't have hypos presently as I purposely keep my glucose levels high so I can attend daily meetings, keep alert, drive my car safely and -- well, you guys know the drill and the dangers of tight control. The tip of buying bulk tabls together with the small refillable container is a tremendous first step so thanks for the idea. The Deus part of your username worked well for me!


----------



## Redkite (May 23, 2013)

Hi justaminute,

Good to hear you're planning to tighten things up a bit.  Have you been running your levels higher due to a fear of hypos?  This is one of the criteria that can qualify you for an insulin pump if you were interested?  (Assuming you don't already have one!).  Pumps are a great tool for fine tuning your levels so you can avoid hypos but still have BGs mostly in range.


----------



## justaminute (May 23, 2013)

Hi Redkite,
Yes, I am iinsulin dependant and really worried about hypos. I work full time, care for my wife who has dimentia, I also do washing, cooking, cleaning, ironing, housework and dog walking and lose qite a lot of time from work with medical appointments for myself and my wife. If I have a hypo I might not have help available.
Added to that, each time the diabetic team discuss my 'poor control' and the risk of complications, they then warn me that if I have a hypo I should notify my doctor who will kindly notify the DVLA to stop me from driving, I have been told that I must also wait for 2 hours after recovering from a hypo before driving my car. I have also been told that while driving I should monitor every 90 minutes using a meter and keep these readings for the convenience of the police so that I can incriminate myself in the event of an accident (regardless of who's fault it is). The choices then seem to be between tightening control with a much increased risk of hypos and the very real risk of losing my car and job and being unable to care for my wife (I have walking difficulties and cannot get to a bus stop) or the less frightening option of keeping a loose diabetic control ansd the increased risk of complications so that I can stay in control for longer of my statistically shorter life.
On second thoughts, no, I am not worried about hypos but worried about the consequences of a hypo if no-one is around (at night) to help.

I hope I didn't post this twice as nothing seemed to happen the first time I submitted.
I shall look into the pump solution. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## Marier (May 23, 2013)

Mini bags of Jelly Babies works a treat  so light to carry around  think there  17 carbs in a wee bag  Surely treating your hypo I more impotant than weight loss.     I myself am trying to loose weight  so know how you feel


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 23, 2013)

justaminute said:


> Hi Redkite,
> Yes, I am iinsulin dependant and really worried about hypos. I work full time, care for my wife who has dimentia, I also do washing, cooking, cleaning, ironing, housework and dog walking and lose qite a lot of time from work with medical appointments for myself and my wife. If I have a hypo I might not have help available.
> Added to that, each time the diabetic team discuss my 'poor control' and the risk of complications, they then warn me that if I have a hypo I should notify my doctor who will kindly notify the DVLA to stop me from driving, I have been told that I must also wait for 2 hours after recovering from a hypo before driving my car. I have also been told that while driving I should monitor every 90 minutes using a meter and keep these readings for the convenience of the police so that I can incriminate myself in the event of an accident (regardless of who's fault it is). The choices then seem to be between tightening control with a much increased risk of hypos and the very real risk of losing my car and job and being unable to care for my wife (I have walking difficulties and cannot get to a bus stop) or the less frightening option of keeping a loose diabetic control ansd the increased risk of complications so that I can stay in control for longer of my statistically shorter life.
> On second thoughts, no, I am not worried about hypos but worried about the consequences of a hypo if no-one is around (at night) to help.
> ...



Sounds as if you have been well and truly misinformed about hypos.
It's 5 to drive
Hypo is 3.9 so treat. You do not need to tell the Dr you have had a hypo. Only time DVLA need to know is if you need help from a 3rd party (This does not mean passing you glucose).
You test before you drive and every 2 hours behind the wheel, any doubts about your levels then obviously test before this time.
You need to wait 45 mins to drive if you have had a hypo. 3.9 I wouldn't bother wait the 45 mins myself, any lower then yes I would.

From what you are saying you are not in control of your diabetes. Research also shows that lifespan is not reduced now a days.
Running high as you are you are in line for big problems including loss of sight which wont help on the driving front will it?

It sounds to me as if you have your plate well and truly full with your wife's health problems and your own. Have you received any help at all to address the situation, i.e., care in the community? If not ask your GP for referrals so you have some free time and quality time. If you push to hard you will break so no help to anyone.
Wishing you and your wife well in your difficult journey.


----------

